# Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig



## Wonderwhice (26. Juni 2014)

*Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*

Hallo ich bin's mal wieder ,
ist eine selbst gebaute Wasserkühlung leiser und effizienter als eine fertige Wasserkühlung? Beide im 300€ bereich!
Reine Interessensfrage!

offtopic?: Ab wann lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich? Ich bin der Meinung erst ab einer R9 290x und einen OC i7 ggf. 2 Grafikkarten.


----------



## 3-way (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*

Meinst du mit "fertige Wasserkühlung" ein Komplettset? Falls ja, dann kommt es nur auf die einzelnen Komponenten an. Für einen normalen CPU-Übertakter lohnt sich eine Kompaktwakü sicherlich. Größere Kreisläufe mit zusätzlicher GPU-Kühlung lohnt nur wenn das ganze System stark übertaktet werden soll und dabei auch auf Lautstärke Wert gelegt wird.

Es ist aber immer schwierig pauschale Aussagen zu treffen. Vieles ist einfach Geschmacksache. Manche wollen eine bestimmte Pumpe, einen speziellen Radiator der in das Gehäuse am besten passt etc.


----------



## Gummert (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*

Selbst zusammengestellte natürlich vorzuziehen, wobei eine AiO für Grafikkarten weitaus Sinniger sind ( zumindest Preislich ) 

Lohnen tut eine WaKü bei der GPU immer. Am stärksten profitiert die 290 und 290x der Verbrauch geht ein ganz gutes stück nach unten trotz OC.


----------



## acer86 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin's mal wieder ,
> ist eine selbst gebaute Wasserkühlung leiser und effizienter als eine fertige Wasserkühlung? Beide im 300€ bereich!


 
Kurze Antwort Ja und Ja



> offtopic?: Ab wann lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich? Ich bin der  Meinung erst ab einer R9 290x und einen OC i7 ggf. 2 Grafikkarten.


Da gibt es keine grenze dafür, wen du lust am basteln hast oder dein Rechner etwas ausgefallener machen willst und das nötige Kleingeld hast lohnt sich ein Wakü immer, kommt halt immer drauf an ob du das letzte aus dein System heraushole willst und das bei niedrigen Geräusch Pegel und schöner Optik oder dir ein Lukü ausreicht weil die Kiste eh nur unterm Schreibtisch steht, eine Hardware grenze ab wan sich das lohnt gibt es hier nicht selbst Notebooks werden auf wakü umgebaut oder alte Pentium 3 Systeme da geht es weniger um den nutzen sondern einfach den Spaß an basteln.


----------



## 3-way (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*



Gummert schrieb:


> Lohnen tut eine WaKü bei der GPU immer. Am stärksten profitiert die 290 und 290x der Verbrauch geht ein ganz gutes stück nach unten trotz OC.



Ich würde das "immer" durch "selten" ersetzen. Wenn man nicht das stärkste Modell kühlt, kann man sich für den Preis des Kühlblocks der Grafikkarte bereits das nächsthöhere Grafikkartenmodell leisten. Daher sind GPU-Waküs eher interessant bei Dual-GPU Systemen, wo Luft einfach nicht mehr ausreicht um kühl und dabei leise zu arbeiten. Da ist man aber schon im oberen Enthusiastenbereich. 

Wer es sich leisten will, kann mit einer Kompaktwakü für die CPU oder einem leisen Wasserkreislauf mit AGB und Pumpe für CPU+GPU ein kühles und dabei sehr leises System bei hoher Performance basteln. Beim Übertakten allerdings gibt es eine Grenze, bei der es unter Luft einfach nicht mehr weitergeht und eine Wakü Pflicht wird.


----------



## Gummert (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Selfmade VS Fertig*

In dem Thread gehts um ne 290x und ich benenne sie auch noch... das immer steht dafür, nicht für 100tdp GPUs


----------

